# IITPSA membership renewal query



## sharihar03 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi Team,

I noticed that my IITPSA membership is expiring on 2019/02/28. I would like to renew it , please let me know the procedure. Do I need to resubmit all the documents again like Certified copies of Degree,SAQA certified,Reference letters , Passport copy or use my existing Membership Number as the reference on direct deposits and renew my membership is enough?


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

A direct deposit with the membership number is enough, they will then e-mail you a confirmation and later on a notice on whether you'd like to come and pick up the membership card (they're based in Midrand) or have it mailed to you.


----------



## sharihar03 (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks for the clarification. I went through the Annual renewal fees for Full member and I need to pay R950 as a part of membership renewal.

"
01 March 2018 to 28 Feb 2019	
Affiliate, Associate [AMIITPSA], Full Member [MIITPSA]	R950.00"


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

Yeah, in my opinion it's a quite expensive and completely pointless membership that i only pay to stay "compliant" although i'm not so sure DHA even checks it, they are probably happy with the docs stipulated in the CSV requirements.

IITPSA seems like a quite "top heavy" organisation that are more concerned with gala dinners for the board and industry hotshots rather than bringing something useful to the table for their members.


----------

